# Where's a good place to get reasonable airfare?



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I know there really isn't cheap airfare anymore,but can anyone suggest a place to get airfare that won't ruin your bank account? I'd appreciate first-hand experience if anyone can share.I tried the Delta site,and they were $1600+ (I fully expected that tho).The wife tried the local travel agent,and it was $1300 there.We have people in the US that used to do all our airfare,but they have retired evidently.

Anybody know a good consolidator or inexpensive travel agent?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I know there really isn't cheap airfare anymore,but can anyone suggest a place to get airfare that won't ruin your bank account? I'd appreciate first-hand experience if anyone can share.I tried the Delta site,and they were $1600+ (I fully expected that tho).The wife tried the local travel agent,and it was $1300 there.We have people in the US that used to do all our airfare,but they have retired evidently.
> 
> Anybody know a good consolidator or inexpensive travel agent?


HI SMM,
Been awhile between drinks, hope you are all well.
Not sure where you are flying from/to but I always spend time,,,,,,,,,,lots of time with google, my best friend.
We used to pay AU 1K per person, Brisbane to Manila direct/return also, with Qantas, over the years, prices go up and down depending on the time of year, last Christmas 2016 our flights cost us AU 3,600.00 for 2 return (Philippine Airlines) the cheapest we could find 4 months before our desired travel dates. This march 2017 the same flights with the same company cost AU 1,350.00 for 2 return, go figure.
Let your fingers do the walking.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Were are you traveling from and to. The cheaper the flt the longer normally the delay on stops. Found flts from MNL to SFO for $600 to $800. R/t.

Chuck


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Have you tried tripdelta yet?
They often seem to pickup on good, unusual fare combinations and airlines.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Were are you traveling from and to. The cheaper the flt the longer normally the delay on stops. Found flts from MNL to SFO for $600 to $800. R/t.
> 
> Chuck


Totally agree Chuck, cheap flights usually involve layovers which is one thing I won't do, direct or stop and refuel flights where you only lose an hour or so are the best.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in the UK we often use a company called skyscanner. They be available in the US.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Wanting a flight from MNL to PDX (Portland Oregon).

We haven't flown for some time now,but to see the fares double from last time we traveled is a bit much.We always used a travel service ran by Filipino friends who reside in the US.

We did get a quote from them awhile back for Delta in March for around $950 I think it was,but we decided to postpone till late April or early May.They are now visiting family in the PI.If they call us while they are here,they may be able to suggest a place to arrange for a reasonable fare.

Wish I had a number for them here.

I'll have a look at tripdelta...thanks Stevesolar

I'll have a look at skyscanner also..thanks Gary.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

have you tried farecompare.com?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Wanting a flight from MNL to PDX (Portland Oregon).
> 
> We haven't flown for some time now,but to see the fares double from last time we traveled is a bit much.We always used a travel service ran by Filipino friends who reside in the US.
> 
> ...


Philippine Airlines are who we fly with these days from Oz since Qantas stopped direct flights from Brisbane, generally competitive and good in flight service.
I out of curiosity had a look on their site and found they do fly to LAX and SFO with reasonable prices, I did see one way sectors as low as $350.00. depends on your dates and flexibility.
Looks like direct flights to lax are about twelve and a half hours, not sure the cost of internal flights to get you to Portland.
Hope this is some help.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I apologize because par of m keboard isn' working bu check here:

Can change das and find cheapes one. Can choose flexible and look for earlier or laer das.

Good luck.

https://www.google.com/flights/#search;f=MNL;t=PDX;d=2017-03-04;r=2017-03-08;q=flight+mnl+pdx

.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Ok, I'm on a different computer so I have a full keyboard working. My wife just asked about finding her a flight at the end of March from South Florida to the PI. I've used it numerous times and I've found that Google flights is a very decent option to find a flight that's good for the wallet.

Just the other day, I found her a flight from South Florida to the Philippines (Manila) for $836. I had to massage the dates a little each way to save a couple of hundred bucks but it was worth it.

Click on the date and choose flexible and it'll allow you to make changes by date to help find the most affordable flight.

I hope this helps and I apologize for my previous response that was somehwhat "coded" because my keyboard was not working.

I wish you the best in finding a flight that is reasonable.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Wanting a flight from MNL to PDX (Portland Oregon).
> 
> We haven't flown for some time now,but to see the fares double from last time we traveled is a bit much.We always used a travel service ran by Filipino friends who reside in the US.
> 
> ...


The problem with many of the "discount" fare finder services is you can't pick your seats or they have long layovers, or they use multiple carriers that can lead to baggage issues. Instead, I use Google Flights - awesome flight search capability. Compare airlines, dates, routes very easily..

I also have a home in the Pac Northwest. Manila is very expensive to fly from, as it is a great route to PDX through Narita. Delta owns those old Northwest Orient routes.. and the rates are indeed going up. And seat availability is going down. I prefer to get a Comfort Plus seat for the added legroom, at minimal cost.

To save money to the Pac Northwest, you can fly to Hong Kong for a few hundred dollars roundtrip on Cathay Pacific or PAL, or whatever... Then book a round trip from Hong Kong to PDX on Delta. It is nonstop from HKG to Seattle, then you have an hour or two layover for the small plane to PDX.. I just looked at fares and the R/T from HKG to PDX is anywhere from $429 to 535, depending on the return flight schedule. And more seats available than the crowded flights going through Japan.. Add the cost of the flight to HKG and you're still well under $1000.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Picking seats is more down to the airline than the ticket provider. We used Skyscanner in Nov 2015 to book my wife a ticket from the UK to Clark for last October. Seats were pre-allocated at the time. I then booked through Skyscanner the following July 2016 to accompany her, again seats pre-allocated, both of us being through different agents. I just went into the Qatar Airway website and moved us both around to be sitting together on all four flights. No problem.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> The problem with many of the "discount" fare finder services is you can't pick your seats or they have long layovers, or they use multiple carriers that can lead to baggage issues. Instead, I use Google Flights - awesome flight search capability. Compare airlines, dates, routes very easily..
> 
> I also have a home in the Pac Northwest. Manila is very expensive to fly from, as it is a great route to PDX through Narita. Delta owns those old Northwest Orient routes.. and the rates are indeed going up. And seat availability is going down. I prefer to get a Comfort Plus seat for the added legroom, at minimal cost.
> 
> To save money to the Pac Northwest, you can fly to Hong Kong for a few hundred dollars roundtrip on Cathay Pacific or PAL, or whatever... Then book a round trip from Hong Kong to PDX on Delta. It is nonstop from HKG to Seattle, then you have an hour or two layover for the small plane to PDX.. I just looked at fares and the R/T from HKG to PDX is anywhere from $429 to 535, depending on the return flight schedule. And more seats available than the crowded flights going through Japan.. Add the cost of the flight to HKG and you're still well under $1000.


JRB, thanks for the link, fantastic, quick and appears to bring up cheaper flights than sky scanner and others. A very useful tool that I had no idea existed,,,,,, doh. Edit, just realised prices are US dollars, still a great site and super quick.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Sometimes you are better off booking directly with the airline. Just booked flights London-Dubai-London for my family visit next month. Google flights showed the cheapest option for non stop flight with Royal Brunei for $819 (2pax). I booked same flights directly with the airline for $733.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Sometimes you are better off booking directly with the airline. Just booked flights London-Dubai-London for my family visit next month. Google flights showed the cheapest option for non stop flight with Royal Brunei for $819 (2pax). I booked same flights directly with the airline for $733.


Yes I always try direct with the airline to compare prices. At the moment there are deals under $500 per head Uk-Manila-UK but if you want to fly Manila-UK-Manila you can add $300.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

There can be other issues by booking through these cheap flight finder sights. Last year I booked Emirates flights for my family to fly Lon-Dubai-Seychelles-Dubai-London, for my wedding in fact. I booked online using one of these sites and in my haste I inadvertently booked the fights in my daughters maiden name instead of her married name. As soon as I spoke to my daughter she made me aware of my mistake. Realising this would be a problem I tried to have the names changed........OMG what an absolute disaster it turned into. The agent claimed that they couldn't change the name and that I would have to cancel the flights, of course with a cancellation fee and rebook, at guess what a much higher price!! I spoke directly with Emirates and whilst they were sympathetic they could do nothing as the booking was not made with them. Long story short, I had to cancel the flights, which included several extremely long international calls to Canada of all places, on hold for ages, so a hefty phone bill, followed by a hefty price increase on the new tickets. Would have been cheaper and certainly a lot easier to have booked directly with Emirates. So beware, unless you are absolutely certain of your dates etc, and no possibility of having to cancel, and there is hefty saving over booking direct with airline, I would advise against these booking sites. Just my opinion based upon personal experience.


----------



## dodger501 (Jul 11, 2016)

*You get what you pay for*

I will take my 4th trip to the P.I. at the end of April. Until now, I have used Expedia and have gotten decent rates.

However:

You can easily find fares that are low, that's easy. But what you typically get are long layovers and seats in the cattle car section.
For this upcoming trip, I booked directly with Delta from MSP -> Portland -> Tokyo -> Manila. Seats are Delta Comfort+ so the fare was more expensive: $1500 base, $1949 after fees, taxes etc. Hour and a half layover in Portland and Tokyo.
A lot of money? Sure, but the wider seats and short layovers have value to me so I pay it.
Although, I sure did like that non-stop on Philippine Airlines from SFO last time . . . .


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, a point of clarification might be necessary. I use Google Flights in order to plan and compare various flight options - travel dates, airlines, duration, etc..

But then I always select the option below the flight itinerary to book directly with the airline, Delta for example, and it will pull up the Delta website with the flights and dates already preloaded. Then I can book or fine tune it with their flexible dates option.. I agree that booking direct with the airline saves a lot of hassle.

If the flight itinerary involves multiple carriers, I start to get nervous about seats, and if the booking options list only booking sites like Orbitz or Travelocity or Cheapo Air.. haha.. I'm not interested. Like Hogrider said - those types of budget arrangements just lead to problems. Live and learn.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Wanting a flight from MNL to PDX (Portland Oregon).
> 
> We haven't flown for some time now,but to see the fares double from last time we traveled is a bit much.We always used a travel service ran by Filipino friends who reside in the US.
> 
> ...


my wife and I will be traveling to Seattle this march with a return in April for $1100 round trip for 2. we have a 4 hour layover in china going and a 2 hour layover in Korea on are return. I don't mind a short layover if I'm saving enough money on the tickets. besides I have no need to be in a hurry.
purchased tickets thru expidia


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry for going missing.I got pretty sick there for a while,and then the computer took a dive.:sorry:

I need to get busy figuring this out.Have a friend who travels frequently,and he may share his travel agent with me.We'll see what happens.

Still not feeling great,but I'll go slow.

SMM


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

If you're in the Philippines and you have a Citibank ccard then you could be qualified for their promo on tickets. $560++ for a round trip fare frm Manila to LA and some other destinations.

http://www.citibank.com.ph/gcb/promos/travel/cathay-pacific.htm

*Im not in any way affiliated with citibank


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I know there really isn't cheap airfare anymore,but can anyone suggest a place to get airfare that won't ruin your bank account? I'd appreciate first-hand experience if anyone can share.I tried the Delta site,and they were $1600+ (I fully expected that tho).The wife tried the local travel agent,and it was $1300 there.We have people in the US that used to do all our airfare,but they have retired evidently.
> 
> Anybody know a good consolidator or inexpensive travel agent?


Try "Cat" at [email protected] She will do the best for you, I have used her for years with all my overseas travel working for Uncle Sam. My company used her and then went to a family member for the last few years. The bill went up 50% with that incestuous relationship. A good thing about Cat is she is available 24/7 if something goes sidewards during the flight. Tell her VertRep Melia recommended her. Good luck


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

galactic said:


> If you're in the Philippines and you have a Citibank ccard then you could be qualified for their promo on tickets. $560++ for a round trip fare frm Manila to LA and some other destinations.
> 
> Credit Card Travel Offer at Cathay Pacific ? Citibank Philippines
> 
> *Im not in any way affiliated with citibank


Some great fares, but when reading further..........Fares exclude taxes and surcharges. That may push the prices up quite a bit. Unfortunately, my Citi card was issued in Dubai and one of the conditions is that it must be a Philippines issued card.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Appreciate all the help and advice folks.

The Bro in Law found us a fare on Asianna for $825.We can live with that.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Try:
Kayak.com

Their search engine is best in the industry! 
At least it will give you a good idea?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Appreciate all the help and advice folks.
> 
> The Bro in Law found us a fare on Asianna for $825.We can live with that.


Good price for such an epic flight SMM, safe travels.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Appreciate all the help and advice folks.
> 
> The Bro in Law found us a fare on Asianna for $825.We can live with that.


You beat me to it. I was just reading the whole thread and was going to recommend checking Asiana. They fly to Seattle and have good fares.

We are flying Asiana Clark/Seoul/Los Angeles. They fly 2 A380s a day from Seoul to LAX. We initially paid $843 per 3 adults + 1 child 75% and 1 lap infant (10%).

Later I went to their sales office in Clark Freeport to choose seats that had a bassinet for the baby. The only available bassinet seats were considered "premium". So I paid $50 each for 4 seats and we have the entire bulkhead row. Worth if for me as the legroom is great on the bulkhead row.

From Clark, there is an 8 hour layover in Seoul. Not so from Manila, but travelling from Subic to Manila is more expensive and a pain. I booked us a transit hotel room in the airport for about $150 for 6 hours, so we should be fine.

My only complaint with Asiana so far is that their website can be a bit fussy. Using the exact same criteria, the fares would jump around from minute to minute. There is also a bug (they denied it) where if you enter three passengers, the fare is lower; add a 4th, and all the fares go up! Patience will be needed to get you the best fare.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> From Clark, there is an 8 hour layover in Seoul


Not such an enjoyable thing. Quite a few years ago I had a layover in Seoul for a bit over 12 hours, on a flight from Cebu to Seattle. not appreciated. I used to book through Hawaiian Airlines PHX-MNL-PHX. Had a 20 hour layover in Honalulu this way and a 3 hour layover going to the states. I think they have discontinued this route now.

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Not such an enjoyable thing. Quite a few years ago I had a layover in Seoul for a bit over 12 hours, on a flight from Cebu to Seattle. not appreciated. I used to book through Hawaiian Airlines PHX-MNL-PHX. Had a 20 hour layover in Honalulu this way and a 3 hour layover going to the states. I think they have discontinued this route now.
> 
> Fred


I agree that it is not optimal, but if you live in Subic or North Luzon, Clark is the logical choice over Manila. On the way home, we have a "normal" 3 hour layover.

From Subic, to make a 12 noon flight in Manila (with a shorter layover):

Hire a driver and van for p4500 (each way)
Need to be there at 8-9 am
Get the family out of bed at 3 am
Leave the house at 5 am for a long 3-4 hour drive.
Fight Manila rush hour traffic
Fight the crowds in Manila airport

To make the 1 am flight at Clark:
Hire a van and driver for a lot less (not sure yet)
Get ready in the afternoon / evening
Leave the house at 9 to 10 for a leisurely 50 minute drive to Clark on SCTEX
Arrive Clark and no large crowds to fight.
Take a nap on the 4 hour flight to Seoul
Check into airport hotel for 6 hours, right near the gates (+$150). Let the family relax, watch TV or sleep.

Also, you can choose the later A380 and have a longer layover. The reason for this would be if you would like to do a day tour of Seoul. We thought about it, but with the kids, too much!


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Anything that has China in it, is not recommended. Why?
The delay you in China, you get your bags out and re-check them again plus the no service, etc.
Ya .. you would pay less but talk about lengthy flights!

Google flights is another good one. 

To go back to the US, since there are reasonable flights to other close cities to Manila, one might fly to them and then take off from there. 

Japan Airlines from Kuala Lumpur seems to be OK?
For some reason JAL's trip is cheaper if you book it from Malaysia?


----------



## Bobo-1965 (May 16, 2017)

I suggest you check out eva air. Should be below $1000


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dodger501 said:


> I will take my 4th trip to the P.I. at the end of April. Until now, I have used Expedia and have gotten decent rates.
> 
> However:
> 
> ...


You can get the PAL non-stop to Manila from LAX also. Both leave there in the evening and arrive here in the morning.
I'm an ex airline employee so I book a rez by safety factors and aircraft maintenance quality. For those reasons I always use Philippine Airlines from the West coast. The unacceptable layover usually comes in getting from most places to SFO of LAX.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Both top notch airlines. But that's 15 hour flight on PAL. I personally can't do that, even in PAL Premium Economy, which is extremely nice on international flights. I used to take the Delta route from PDX myself, as I like the stop in Japan, however now I'm flying through LAX so I just stop overnight in Honolulu for a nice overnight break. I know, I'm a wimp..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I assume PAL have improved in recent year after being banned from flying into Europe for about 10 year for poor maintenance.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Asian Spirit said:


> You can get the PAL non-stop to Manila from LAX also. Both leave there in the evening and arrive here in the morning.
> I'm an ex airline employee so I book a rez by safety factors and aircraft maintenance quality. For those reasons I always use Philippine Airlines from the West coast. The unacceptable layover usually comes in getting from most places to SFO of LAX.


I took this flight round trip one time and it was horrendous to say the least. The way there was not bad but the way back from Manila was one of the worst flights I have ever had. 

I was flying by myself on the way back so I upgraded to a exit row seat. The guy next to me was a very big guy to say the least and he needed 2 seats for himself which ended up good for me overall. The flight took off and immediately I noticed there was a current of cold air on my feet. So when we got up to altitude and the air was COLD to say the least, so cold that I couldn't sleep at all. So I asked the guy next to me for his extra blanket and he said ok. So I wrapped one blanket around my feet and the rest to cover my body. I did not get hardly any sleep at that point in time.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cyberfx1024 said:


> I took this flight round trip one time and it was horrendous to say the least. The way there was not bad but the way back from Manila was one of the worst flights I have ever had.
> 
> I was flying by myself on the way back so I upgraded to a exit row seat. The guy next to me was a very big guy to say the least and he needed 2 seats for himself which ended up good for me overall. The flight took off and immediately I noticed there was a current of cold air on my feet. So when we got up to altitude and the air was COLD to say the least, so cold that I couldn't sleep at all. So I asked the guy next to me for his extra blanket and he said ok. So I wrapped one blanket around my feet and the rest to cover my body. I did not get hardly any sleep at that point in time.


That would have been the air-return duct(s) taking air back into the engine area for heating. Remember, at cruise altitude the outside air would be at -50f or so. On the ground (especially in the Philippines ) the outside air is always hot and at that point air conditioning is used and recirculated in the same way. This is unavoidable in the area you were sitting but is not the fault of the airline. Rather, it's a design flaw by the aircraft manufacturer and sometimes dependant on the seating configuration ordered by the airline. I would assume it was an aircraft made by Airbus and not Boeing. This is actually an issues on some of the newer aircraft, both Boeing and Airbus.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Two months ago, had to go to Oz rather quickly, PAL best $1000au, they were comparable with the'cheap airlines' and direct into Brisbane as Steve was saying. Much better flights than having to change.
I am with Steve, direct or very short stopovers for me. Hat sitting in airports. 
Steve, I heard yesterday PAL has AU flights for $800 special!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I always used to look at a wide variety of sites in making my bookings. What I found was usually very little difference between the sites and generally my best prices was to book directly with the airline site. The price was usually the same but I'd get extra like additional points or more flexibility on making any required changes.

I once booked through Expedia and the airline was not very cooperative on a small issue, when I booked direct they were happy to help.

This was booking Dubai to Winnipeg return 4 times a year on business class on Air Canada. I always have Gold status with Star Alliance. Different airlines, different class, different status, and different routes may give you different experiences.


----------



## Fin7ao (Jul 4, 2018)

I always fly Cathay pacific from Boston . I use the same flight every time , leave Boston at 150am direct to Hong Kong , 3.5 hr lay over the direct to Cebu . Door to door it’s 21hrs , the most direct flight , I can find from Boston , I’ve never paid more than $1,100 ,


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Two months ago, had to go to Oz rather quickly, PAL best $1000au, they were comparable with the'cheap airlines' and direct into Brisbane as Steve was saying. Much better flights than having to change.
> I am with Steve, direct or very short stopovers for me. Hat sitting in airports.
> Steve, I heard yesterday PAL has AU flights for $800 special!


Ron we normally advance book,,,,,, some months and generally 700 to 750 Aussie dollars unless it's Xmas time then almost double that, we have up to 1 hour layover in Darwin for refuelling so all up an 8 hour flight, great service and food, always fly in the morning from Oz and we are in our hotel early evening 7.30 pm. We fly out late at night, sleep and rock up in Oz and driving home by 8 or 9 in the morning.
Travelling from the States or northern Europe is a different kettle of fish and one I wouldn't relish,,,,,,,,,, no different to me flying to LAX or Heathrow. But we do it because we love the Philippines and all the tripe that goes with it.
In flight entertainment is Zilch unless you are on a bigger flight and you are offered tablets, for me I just chill, sleep getting ready for another adventure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Two months ago, had to go to Oz rather quickly, PAL best $1000au, they were comparable with the'cheap airlines' and direct into Brisbane as Steve was saying. Much better flights than having to change.
> I am with Steve, direct or very short stopovers for me. Hat sitting in airports.
> Steve, I heard yesterday PAL has AU flights for $800 special!


Ron we normally advance book,,,,,, some months and generally 700 to 750 Aussie dollars unless it's Xmas time then almost double that, we have up to 1 hour layover in Darwin for refuelling so all up an 8 hour flight, great service and food, always fly in the morning from Oz and we are in our hotel early evening 7.30 pm. We fly out late at night, sleep and rock up in Oz and driving home by 8 or 9 in the morning.
Travelling from the States or northern Europe is a different kettle of fish and one I wouldn't relish,,,,,,,,,, no different to me flying to LAX or Heathrow. But we do it because we love the Philippines and all the tripe that goes with it.
In flight entertainment is Zilch unless you are on a bigger flight and you are offered tablets, for me I just chill, sleep getting ready for another adventure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## craig5977 (May 4, 2018)

I have used this search engine for many years. You cannot but a ticket on it but just search.
I usually do a monthly search as its surprising how a cheaper fare comes up on a day you would not expect.Do a search for 
matrix itasoftware
It searches the world over for flights in the countries default currency. using kayak or orbitz or any of the search engines, the more you search a time the more the ticket goes up.
This site does not do that. 
For me in the US, the one website that matches the fares listed on Matrix is flychina

I read recently that the lowest price ticket will be available on the 54th day prior to your flight.
I have also found the best day to buy a ticket is on late Tuesday night or early Wednesday morning.
Flying on Tuesday's and Thursday's usually gets the lowest fares as well.

There is a new site for your smart phone only called Hopper. You pick when you want to travel and it will keep an eye on the fare for you and let you know when is the best time to buy.

What I have written i have used for years now as I saw these sites listed in an op-ed called "secrets of the frequent fliers."
Good Luck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

craig5977 said:


> I have used this search engine for many years. You cannot but a ticket on it but just search.
> I usually do a monthly search as its surprising how a cheaper fare comes up on a day you would not expect.Do a search for
> matrix itasoftware
> It searches the world over for flights in the countries default currency. using kayak or orbitz or any of the search engines, the more you search a time the more the ticket goes up.
> ...


I just tried the matrix software and it did not work well for me because I think it is missing the discount carriers.

I tried Clark-Hong Kong and Manila-Hong Kong, and it is only showing RT fares of p10,000 +, on Cathay Dragon and Philippine Airlines. It does not show Cebu Pacific, whose fare from Clark on the same dates is as low as p7423 + baggage. I think it is often typical that search engines don't show all the discount carriers.


----------

